

6 Tips For Getting Into The Zone Faster - tomorgan
http://blog.thoughtstuff.co.uk/2014/06/6-tips-for-getting-into-the-zone-faster/

======
azaras
Other tip: 1. Get into the zone, 2. if you lost the focus don't worry and get
into the zone, and so on and so on ...

